
Show HN: Tool for diffing websites and mockups – Matchstick - nlazaris
https://matchstick.xyz/
======
yodon
Any easy way to see an example or a screenshot of what the diff looks like
would go a long way to getting people to engage with the thing you've built.

~~~
anilgulecha
Hi Yodon, do you have an API. If yes, please reach out - maybe there's some
collaborative opportunity.

